# Problème WebDAV NAS Synology



## Sly73 (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
J'ai actuellement un NAS Synology 115j reliée à une Freebox v5.
Dans un autre logement j'ai un Mac en wifi sur une Livebox.
J'envoie mes données depuis le Mac sur le NAS via Cloudstation.
Tout marche correctement.
Mais je voudrai faire un dossier partagé sur ce NAS pour y mettre des photos archivées.
En consultant des tutos et des aides sur Synology, j'ai tenté de faire marcher Photostation ou WebDAV. En vain, cela ne marche jamais...
Je ne comprends pas l'origine du problème.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? Merci.


----------



## elliatedm (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Il y a plusieurs possibilités pour expliquer le problème. Soit le pare-feu, soit les ports, soit les autorisations (par utilisateur ou application ou dossier partagé), soit l'indexage du dossier photos... et d'autres... Tu pourrais préciser les démarches que tu as faites?

Le WebDav est un protocole, PhotoStation est une application, ça n'a donc rien à voir. Quel est ton objectif? Créer un dossier partagé accessible depuis un smartphone? Créer une bibliothèque PhotoStation? Autre?


----------



## Sly73 (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Merci pour ta réponse.
Ce que j'ai fait, c'est créer dans DSM un dossier partagé (en activant les autorisations utilisateur) et activé les options WebDAV. Sur le compte Freebox j'ai ouvert les ports en rapport avec le WebDAV.
Sur la livebox je n'ai rien fait du tout et sur le Mac non plus.

Pour Photostation, j'ai fait la même chose.

Mon objectif est de créer un dossier dans lequel je pourrai facilement sauvegarder et consulter mes anciennes photos et vidéos archivées depuis n'importe quel ordinateur et smartphone. Si Photostation rend la chose plus facile, alors pourquoi pas simplement avec Photostation uniquement.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## drs (4 Septembre 2015)

Un peu de lecture, qui pourrait t'être utile


----------



## elliatedm (6 Septembre 2015)

Synology fait aussi de bons tutoriels. https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase#Application


----------



## Sly73 (7 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour ces deux liens que j'ai consulté avec attention mais aucun changement... J'ai tenté de joindre le SAV Synology et je suis en attente de leur réponse...
J'arrive par exemple à me connecter à Photostation depuis l'appli de mon iPhone mais pas depuis celle de mon Mac : code erreur : "timeouterror)...


----------



## elliatedm (8 Septembre 2015)

Mais tu te connectes à ton Mac sur ton réseau local ou par Webdav? Si tu te connectes sur ton réseau il faut utiliser l'AFP.


----------



## Sly73 (10 Septembre 2015)

Non le Mac et le Nas ne se trouvent pas sur le même réseau.


----------

